# Suche Mini-Raketenabschussbasis für PC



## El_Cativo (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Suche Mini-Raketenabschussbasis für PC*



			
				doom99 am 21.02.2009 15:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Suche das obenstehende Teil zum bestmöglichsten Preis... auch Privatverkäufe.


Du meinst den USB Raketenwerfer ?


----------



## fiumpf (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Suche Mini-Raketenabschussbasis für PC*

Hier ist er günstiger.


----------



## Dimebag (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Suche Mini-Raketenabschussbasis für PC*

LOL sorry für etwas offtopic, aber das Video dazu ist so geil:
http://microsites.pearl.de/video.php?video=PE5858_14_72925&p=PE5858&v=902&j=ifZ8QcOx9Cj-fnRuF_


----------



## JohnCarpenter (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Suche Mini-Raketenabschussbasis für PC*

Da gibts übrigens auch noch eine bessere Version mit eingebauter Cam zum Zielen.


----------

